# Feedback Ausgabe 4/2009



## 2000Miles (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

zwei Sachen möchte ich dazu beisteuern:

- wieder zuviel Werbung
- was soll diese "nicht ganz ernst zu nehmende Seite"??? Habt ihr nichts anderes, womit man das Heft füllen kann??

Den Vogel abgeschossen hat aber die Heft DVD (wo ist übrigens das Update-Video?). Diese sah frisch aus der Papphülle genommen exakt so aus: (Link zu SHW.de, da ich nciht weiß, inwiefern man hier abload Links reinstellen darf

Sammelthread: Der Fotografie Thread - SilentHardware & Dirkvader Forum

Eine Art Müslikorn (hart und klebrig) war drauf, von Staub und Schmiere nicht zu reden. Die andere Seite sieht auch nicht besser aus. Ich meine sie läuft, aber über die Qualität muss man sich hier nicht unterhalten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2009)

2000Miles schrieb:


> (Link zu SHW.de, da ich nciht weiß, inwiefern man hier abload Links reinstellen darf


Abload-Links kannst du gern reinstellen, sie werden aber als URL- nicht als IMG ausgegeben, damit machen wir unser Ladezeit nicht von externen Bilderprovidern abhängig.

Zur Information:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## amdintel (28. Februar 2009)

ich kauf sie mir diesem und evtl. das nächste nicht !
weil wieder ein mal *versäumt *wurde, aktuelle Treiber drauf zu packen, 
aktuelle Sound, Chips., Grafikkarten Treiber fehlen , eben so die Neue Sun Java Vers. 6.12 -> habe ich mir runter geladen aus dem I-Net ...
auch vermisse ich immer noch auf sämtlichen DVD das SP3 für Windows XP  ?
ich frag mich dann noch, wo für dafür noch Geld bezahlen ?
die Vollversion die kann ich leider diesmal nicht gebrauchen .
*ein bisschen mehr mühe geben mit dem DVD Inhalt, dann kauf ich mir diese Magazin vielleicht wieder ?*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

Service Packs wäre eine nette sache wie damals das Service Pack 1 oder wars 2 für XP aber das ging wohl eher von MS aus
jetzt will das MS wohl nicht mehr
und ansonsten ist mir das Heft ehe Wichtiger als die DVD
was mich als einziges stört ist das man sehr vieles schon vorher hier auf der Webseite findet 

und die extreme sollte man einstellen und in die normale Ausgabe integrieren finde ich


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

warum soll das MS nicht wollen , die verschicken das 
auch per Post, glaube 8 € kostet das und nicht jeder User (ich auch nicht , will das MS die Adresse erfährt , nicht das man was zu verbergen hat, sondern es wird heute zu viel Missbrauch mit Adresse gemacht) ; 
grade seriöse Magazine  profitieren  davon ,  wenn MS Paches und SPs dabei sind,
das SP3 habe ich mir am 1. Tag wo ich Mobile i-net habe runter geladen , hat nicht lange gedauert , vorher mir 56 K währe das ncht möglich gewesen und es gibt nun User und Leser die entweder kein I-Net haben , oder sehr langsames . Ich denke mal genau dafür sind diese Heft DVDs auch da, wenn der schnelles I-Net kann ist das alles eh kostenlos selber runter  laden , außer Vollversionen . Wie oben schon angesprochen wurde, viel zu viel  Werbung drin , dafür das kaum was für mich brauchbares auf der DVD ist,  ich habe gestern  im Supermarkt mal in die Ausgabe gekuckt .


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

weil die auch andere Webseiten gestopt haben die patchpakete angeboten hatten


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

das ist ja sehr schön für dich , 
nur gibt es auch Leute , 
die können damit nix anfangen, weil die  Downloads aus dem I-Net  zu lange dauert  
für mich ist das zwar z.z. kein Thema  mehr weil mein Gesch. DSL 4000 entspricht´, 
trotzdem gibt es auch andere,  die nicht so schnell können und sich über eine gute  DVD mit Treibern und Softw. freuen ,
bitte etwas mehr Verständnis -1


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. März 2009)

Mal zum Thema Microsoft-Downloads: Alles, was eine WGA-Prüfung verlangt, rücken die normalerweise nicht für Magazin-DVDs heraus.


Was "aktuelle" Treiber angeht: Dank USK-Prüfung muss der finale Inhalt der Heft-DVD noch früher als das Heft selbst abgegeben werden. Für die 4/2009 war es irgendwann um den 10.02.2009 glaube ich. Dies bitte bedenken, wenn sich über fehlende aktuelle Treiber beschwert wird.

Welche Treiber dieses Mal im einzelnen drauf waren, weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## 2000Miles (1. März 2009)

Könnte man über ein Portal nachdenken, auf dem die Inhalte der Heft DVD einzeln downloadbar sind? Ich benutze die DVD nur, um mir die Videos Rückblick, PCGh in Gefahr und Update die Show anzugucken. Treiber und die Vollversionen interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. März 2009)

ich hol mir immer nur die Magazin-Version (ohne DVD).

Treiber und son Kram zieh ich mir aus dem Netz und auf diese Videos kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. März 2009)

Wessen geniale Idee war es denn in der Extended-Edition im Core i7 Spezial Werbung für den PCGH-Phenom II PC zu machen?

Ansonsten das Video mit dem Schmelzhasen. Vollkommen abgedreht! Und erst die Kommentare dazu

EDIT

Zum Test mit den 20 Grafikkarten. Vielleicht wäre es ganz gut, bei den Diagrammen (hier Seite 43) die einzelnen Grafikchips (260GTX, HD4870, 285GTX etc) farblich voneinander zu unterscheiden. Erhöht die Übersicht und die Vergleichbarkeit.


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Welche Treiber dieses Mal im einzelnen drauf waren, weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf.



Hallo Charsten,
vielleicht mal als Kritik an die Kollegen weitergeben ?
unter   Sound Karten, da ist (war bei der letzten Ausgabe auch so) , 
immer noch  der veraltete  von  Realtek   Ver:R1.92,   der ist immer unverändert von 
Ausgabe zu Ausgabe drauf  , 
mittlerweile ´gibt es  die  Ver:R2.17 m  und diese  stammt von Anfang Januar 2009 für XP/Vista , 
mal eine Blöde Frage ... hat man bei PC-Hardware noch nicht mitbekommen?
das die alten Treiber bei XP Einen Bug haben und das in dem meistens PCs heute, 
der On.Borad Sound Realtek On-Borad Chip. verbaut ist ?
 (u.a  Neue MSI MBs), 
Das Magazin heiß doch schließlich PC.Hardware ?
also sollte das auch für PC Hardware zugeschnitten sein der Inhalt der DVD , Heft Magazine 
mit dem üblichen Inhalt VLC Player z.b. findet man auch von anderen Verlagen .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. März 2009)

> nsonsten das Video mit dem Schmelzhasen. Vollkommen abgedreht! Und erst die Kommentare dazu


Schön, dass dir unsere außerordentlich seriöse Berichterstattung gefällt 

cYa


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. März 2009)

Freu mich schon auf mittwoch PCGH!!!!
Bist du Freitag auch auf der CeBit Mark?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. März 2009)

Mich triffst du wenn, dann wohl nur am Mittwoch.

cYa


----------



## kmf (2. März 2009)

Mir gefällt das neuste Heft ned. 

Der Kram mit den 20 Grakas ist ned das Gelbe ... und 

der Bericht über den Phenom  - mir schwirrt jetzt noch der Knausen -  wer hat das denn verzapft. Vor lauter Zahlen X3 ...X4 9950 und 790FX und DDR3 blablabla etc. kriegt man gar nix mehr gereiht. Man, wie liebe ich da die Abhandlungen von Christian Gögelein, welche mich früher sogar spontan zu einer Lobhuddelei per E-Mail veranlasst hatten. 

Und das, was mich interessiert - Grafikeffekte erklärt - wird auf nur 2 Seiten abgehandelt.  Tjo - und  Werbung hat's diesmal auch über die Maßen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Der Kram mit den 20 Grakas ist ned das Gelbe



Weil?  Eine größere Übersicht findest du nirgends.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Weil?  Eine größere Übersicht findest du nirgends.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


doch auf Seite 140 im Einkaufsführer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2009)

Muha. Ich ändere mein Zitat mal:



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eine größere Übersicht als bei uns im Heft findest du nirgends.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff





Ich meinte natürlich mit Details zu den Karten (Zubehör, etc.), Bildchen und so weiter. 

Deine Karte aus der Signatur hat im Test gut abgestaubt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

ja habe es gelesen am Sa. 
und die kommt heute oder morgen an
nur ist meine Core i7 CPU noch nicht da also mal mit X2 6400+ BE testen
hoffe ich habe auch eine Games Vollversion dabei mal sehen und nicht eins was ich schon habe


----------



## Brainbug0815 (3. März 2009)

Also ,ich finde die Print ausgaben eigentlich immer sehr gut gelungen.gut ab und an ist da mal was,aber ich kaufe die Printausgabe( Extended) seit mind.2jahren regelmäßig.Bin soweit zufrieden.Mir fehlt nur eine genaue Oc Anleitung von nforce 750 sli boards.
Es war mal was gewesen ,kleine andeutungen...aber keine genaue anleitung wie hoch max die spannungen und wie ich gewisse einstellungen übernehmen kann,darf.
Und zur werbung...ich finds okay.da hat man direkt mehrere vergleiche zur hardware.man kann immer noch selbst im netzt vergleichen,aber dann hat man wenigstens schon nen anhaltspunkt.


Hab sie zwar noch nicht ganz durch,aber lob an die leute,die sich jeden monat aufs neue
reinhängen um diese zeitschrift rauszubringen.


----------



## bleedingme (4. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> doch auf Seite 140 im Einkaufsführer


 
Apropos Einkaufsführer GraKas:

Ihr schreibt untendrunter so schön nur die besten Karten mit dem gleichen Chip aufzuführen, um quasi Platz für mehr Vielfalt zu machen.

Sieht aber anders aus.

Da werden schon wieder 2/3 der Tabelle durch 1, 2 Chips zugepflastert. Unschön, verzerrt gehörig die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse.

Kann man das nicht mal einschränken? Meinetwegen zu jedem Chip die beste Standardkarte, die beste übertaktete und die beste mit alternativer Kühlung. Mal so ins Blaue gedacht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja habe es gelesen am Sa.
> und die kommt heute oder morgen an
> nur ist meine Core i7 CPU noch nicht da also mal mit X2 6400+ BE testen
> hoffe ich habe auch eine Games Vollversion dabei mal sehen und nicht eins was ich schon habe


war leider keine dabei und die Karte war Orginal von KFA(2) was ist das denn für ein Hersteller bzw auf welchen Markt ist der vertreten ?

*Galaxy-Grafikkarten heißen ab sofort KFA2* (etwas gegooglet)
wer kennt Galaxy ?


----------



## kmf (4. März 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Weil?  Eine größere Übersicht findest du nirgends.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Bitte ned falsch verstehen meine Kritik. Du hast über acht Grakas ein bissel was geschrieben. Das ist mir mittlerweile deutlich zu wenig. Ich weiß selbst, dass mehr den Rahmen der Zeitschrift sprengen würde. Aber mittlerweile bin ich halt reviewverwöhnt - da will ich auch in der Print einfach mehr.


----------



## 2000Miles (4. März 2009)

Galaxy kennt man von der GeForce 6800 Serie her, die haben nämlich eine sog. Galcier Serie mit Arctic Cooling Lüfter rausgebracht


----------



## spockilein (4. März 2009)

Die Printausgabe selbst war wieder sehr gut, nur die DVD wird immer bescheidener. Nicht nur, das sie in der Lautstärke jeden Panzer übertrifft, die Videos ruckeln auch wie wild.

Außerdem ist es für Euch traurig, das eine PC-Zeitschrift wie CB es schaft, eine Vista-Notfall-CD rauszubringen. Jeder der XP oder Vista hat, kann damit sofort loslegen. Linux ist in dieser Beziehung Toter als Tot.

Ich oute mich diesmal gerne als CB-Käufer.


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2009)

spockilein schrieb:


> Die Printausgabe selbst war wieder sehr gut, nur die DVD wird immer bescheidener. Nicht nur, das sie in der Lautstärke jeden Panzer übertrifft, die Videos ruckeln auch wie wild.
> 
> Außerdem ist es für Euch traurig, das eine PC-Zeitschrift wie CB es schaft, eine Vista-Notfall-CD rauszubringen. Jeder der XP oder Vista hat, kann damit sofort loslegen. Linux ist in dieser Beziehung Toter als Tot.
> 
> Ich oute mich diesmal gerne als CB-Käufer.


Im Notfall komme ich mit Linux gut klar.
Reg dich ab, seih froh das es überhaupt Videos gibt, besonders das Vom Fundskerl Henner ist immer genial.^^

Du als CB leser steht da immer noch drin wie man ein Game installiert?

Und gibt es immer noch die sogenannte Profiecke,oder auch die Noobecke genannt?

Wenn ja, sind die leute von Bild immer noch so inkompetent wie früher.


mfg


----------



## spockilein (5. März 2009)

Ich bin nur wenn was gutes drin ist CB-Leser. Nur das wird gelesen oder benutzt.
Linux ist für Gamer nichts. gerade wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt.
Die Videos sind geial, wenn Sie ruckelfrei laufen. Das einzige Video, das läuft ist der Heftrückblick.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Hallo Charsten,
> vielleicht mal als Kritik an die Kollegen weitergeben ?
> unter   Sound Karten, da ist (war bei der letzten Ausgabe auch so) ,
> immer noch  der veraltete  von  Realtek   Ver:R1.92,   der ist immer unverändert von
> ...


Ich heiße Carsten, das Magazin PC Games Hardware. 
Was die Realtek-Treiber angeht: Keine Ahnung, wieso das so ist. Wir sind uns dessen schon bewusst, dass es neuere Versionen gibt, siehe auch hier:
Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.17 für Vista und Windows 7 zum Download bereit - Realtek, HD Audio 2.17, Treiber, HDMI, Linux

Ich habe es mal an die Kollegen die für den DVD-Inhalt verantwortlich sind, weitergegeben.




spockilein schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es für Euch traurig, das eine PC-Zeitschrift wie CB es schaft, eine Vista-Notfall-CD rauszubringen. Jeder der XP oder Vista hat, kann damit sofort loslegen. Linux ist in dieser Beziehung Toter als Tot.



Ich weiß nicht, ob das für uns traurig ist. Möglicherweise hängt das auch ein bißchen mit dem Budget zusammen, dass der Marktführer, dem Axel Springer im Rücken steht, doch ein wenig mehr Möglichkeiten hat, als unser kleines Familienmagazin.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich heiße Carsten, das Magazin PC Games Hardware.
> Was die Realtek-Treiber angeht: Keine Ahnung, wieso das so ist. Wir sind uns dessen schon bewusst, dass es neuere Versionen gibt, siehe auch hier:
> Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.17 für Vista und Windows 7 zum Download bereit - Realtek, HD Audio 2.17, Treiber, HDMI, Linux
> 
> ...



? sind das nicht eher 5 Magazine oder viel mehr von C-IIP-T-C was aber komischweis nur auf der PC Games steht an der seite  gegenüber von der ausgaben nr

Marquard Media http://www.mvg.de/de/mvg.de.html

bzw Computec Media oder beides


----------



## spockilein (6. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das für uns traurig ist. Möglicherweise hängt das auch ein bißchen mit dem Budget zusammen, dass der Marktführer, dem Axel Springer im Rücken steht, doch ein wenig mehr Möglichkeiten hat, als unser kleines Familienmagazin.[/quote]


So klein ist Euer Verlag nun auch wieder nicht. Aber das wäre doch mal was für eine Extended-Version. Die ist ja auch etwas teurer.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

> spockilein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht, ob das für uns traurig ist. Möglicherweise hängt das auch ein bißchen mit dem Budget zusammen, dass der Marktführer, dem Axel Springer im Rücken steht, doch ein wenig mehr Möglichkeiten hat, als unser kleines Familienmagazin.
> ...


aber eine Sonder Sonder Extented mit 1 Euro Spende an den so kleinen zwergen Verlag der hinter PCGames Hardware steht


----------



## james07 (6. März 2009)

Was vielleicht in der heutigen Zeit auch lohnenswert wäre, wenn ihr im Einkaufsführer für CPU und Grafikkarten nicht nur zeigt welche/welcher die meisten Frames auf den Bildschirm bringt sondern auch als Ergänzung zum Preis und Takt einen Stromverbrauchswert mit einfügt. Nicht jeder will das letzte Frame, sondern eine kluge Lösung zwischen Spieleleistung und Stromverbrauch. Ansonsten passt schon.


----------



## bleedingme (10. März 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Apropos Einkaufsführer GraKas:
> 
> Ihr schreibt untendrunter so schön nur die besten Karten mit dem gleichen Chip aufzuführen, um quasi Platz für mehr Vielfalt zu machen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, jemand zu Hause?
Hätte gern auch mal 'n Feedback zu meinem Feedback.


----------



## non_believer (10. März 2009)

Warum hat denn Marc Sauter für seinen i7 den Scythe Orochi als Kühler genommen? Ich hätte ihm den Scythe Mugen 2 empfohlen. Der kühlt meinen i7 samt Enermax Cluster. Der Lüfter ist leise, die Temperaturen betragen zwischen 38-41°C pro Kern (laut PC Wizard 2008) und ich komme problemlos an die restlichen RAM-Bänke ohne den Kühler ausbauen zu müssen. Eine "Flip Mount Super Back-Plate" liegt dem Kühler auch bei. Nur die beiligende WLP ist nicht der Renner. Mein Helfer beim Einbau des Mugen hat eine andere draufgepappt von der ich aber leider den Namen nicht mehr weiß.


----------



## Henner (11. März 2009)

spockilein schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es für Euch traurig, das eine PC-Zeitschrift wie CB es schaft, eine Vista-Notfall-CD rauszubringen. Jeder der XP oder Vista hat, kann damit sofort loslegen. Linux ist in dieser Beziehung Toter als Tot.


Welche meinst Du? Die mir bekannte Notfall-CD der Computerbild basiert auf Linux.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2009)

*@ non_believer*

Ein Mugen 2 ist aufgrund seines engen Lamellenabstandes in Kombination mit zwei XL1 (bei 5 Volt und somit unter 500 U/min) nicht in der Lage meinen i7 zu kühlen. Zumal mir der Lüfter des Mugen 2 deutlich zu laut ist, erst bei 4 Volt ist er mir leise genug. Ich mag es nun mal ultra-silent und da ist der Mugen 2 schlicht fehl am Platz.

cYa


----------



## non_believer (11. März 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ non_believer*[...]Zumal mir der Lüfter des Mugen 2 deutlich zu laut ist...[...]



Ich hab den Lüfter von Scythe auch weggelassen und statt Seiner den besagten Enermax Cluster 120mm rangehangen. Das hat aber eher optische als silenttechnische Gründe.


----------



## spockilein (11. März 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Welche meinst Du? Die mir bekannte Notfall-CD der Computerbild basiert auf Linux.




Auf der neuesten CB. Normalerweise ist die CB ja eher was für die Miez.
Aber hier haben die tatsächlich mal etwas mit Mehrwert herausgebracht.
So wie ich inzwischen erfahren habe, muß das Windows Vista PE ja irgendwie bzw. irgendwo auf der VISTA DVD sein.


----------



## 2000Miles (11. März 2009)

@Marc: Wenn du einen der beiden Noiseblocker an den Mugen2 oder auch an einen Megahalems packst, sollte das deutlich bessere Temperaturen bringen, da der Orochi sich eher in einer reinen passiven Umgebung wohlfühlt.

Guckst du hier:

http://www.silenthardware.de/review...lems/charts_85w_ultrasilent_silent/index.html

Bei steigender Verlusleistung sollte der Abstand noch größer werden.


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ non_believer*
> 
> Ein Mugen 2 ist aufgrund seines engen Lamellenabstandes in Kombination mit zwei XL1 (bei 5 Volt und somit unter 500 U/min) nicht in der Lage meinen i7 zu kühlen. Zumal mir der Lüfter des Mugen 2 deutlich zu laut ist, erst bei 4 Volt ist er mir leise genug. Ich mag es nun mal ultra-silent und da ist der Mugen 2 schlicht fehl am Platz.
> 
> cYa



Wie wäre es denn mit einer Ultra Silent WaKü für dich?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. März 2009)

Ist bereits für den Sommer eingeplant, wird aber ein größeres Projekt.

cYa


----------

